# Concealed Weapons Permit/Concealed Carry Permit or not



## SurviveNthrive (May 20, 2010)

So what is your primary sidearm for carry, day in and day out, do you have a variety that you might carry, and is it different from your SHTF sidearm?

I do the bad practice of changing my firearm now and then. It might be a bad practice as it might cause a millisecond of hesitation, perhaps fumbling for a nonexistent safety or forgetting to disengage one when swapping to different firearms, but I do it anyway.


----------



## HozayBuck (Jan 27, 2010)

I carry the same one day in day out.. in my cargo pants pocket... nobody knows nobody needs to know.. until I need it.. when I stand talking I have my hands in my pocket and it's in my hand.. habit...lol..the gun I mean....


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I would carry if the state of Maryland would allow it.


----------



## gypsysue (Mar 27, 2010)

I live with my .357 on my belt. When I need something smaller, like when I'm on a bicycle ride, my 9mm is in the handlebar bag within quick reach.

Montana is an open carry state. There are very few places where I can't wear a gun, and those places (like the bank) have drive-thru's!

Though I keep getting called for jury duty about once a year, and I have to go naked there (not to be confused with "naekid"! lol), meaning no gun.


----------



## kyfarmer (Feb 22, 2009)

There is alsways a firearm handy, home, truck or on my persons. I did not need the ccw but i like to cover all bases. Here ya can open carry or lay in the seat as long as its uncovered. I like our KY. gun laws right now half way fair anyway.


----------



## thunderdan19 (Oct 12, 2010)

VA is also an open carry state. The only time I carry is when I'm headed to or from the range though, usually sans magazine. Now, if things were to begin to break down, it'd be different. My PX4 would be on me at all times, visible and ready.

I've thought about getting a CCW, but have yet to pursue it.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

If I could get a ccw I would right away. But due to restrictions I cant quite yet and unfortunately have to wait a year or 2.


----------



## mdprepper (Jan 22, 2010)

I did find out that in Maryland I can Open Carry, but to be honest I think that would just be asking for trouble. Maryland is definitely NOT good state for 2nd Amendment Rights!


----------



## Woody (Nov 11, 2008)

I really have no need to carry daily for the work routine. I leave home, arrive at work, go home. Nothing even remotely dangerous, no questionable areas to go through or near and I rarely interact with anyone outside of work unless it is at home. At home I do carry whenever outside and when inside a pistol hangs on the holster on the couch, within reach. I’d prefer something lighter but I got the Ruger 89 MKII because I can throw anything that will fit in the chamber, down the barrel. And I got it a few years ago and it was a ‘pre-ban’ firearm meaning it had 15 round magazines.

Its regular load is two rat shots backed by 8 hollow points; forget the actual name of the shell. If I’m in the garden it is hanging on the fence. If I am walking around my property it is on my side. I carry mainly due to having folks in the neighborhood let dogs run loose and I have an older black lab. When I first moved in to my new place a pack of 5 chased her out of OUR WOODS and all I had was a garden rake to bop the first one with. I swore to her that would never happen again.

I feel right comfortable knowing that if anyone comes banging on my country door I can have a firearm in my hand and ready without getting out of my seat. If there is more than one or two I have a Remington 870 just around the corner in the bedroom. Yes, I would hope I never need them but… How does the saying go? Better to have it and not need it than to need it and not have it.

I’ll take the other firearms to the range twice a year but would never carry them, no need to. Like SurviveNthrive pointed out it is good to be very familiar with your weapon of choice and know right where everything is so in a rush rush situation there is no hesitation or confusion.


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

In my state, the only way you can even open carry is if you are a LEO. Then you have to be in uniform or have your badge visible. 

However, it is perfectly legal for me to walk down the street carrying my shotgun. As long as I am not threatening anyone or acting crazy.


----------



## lexsurivor (Jul 5, 2010)

mdprepper said:


> I did find out that in Maryland I can Open Carry, but to be honest I think that would just be asking for trouble. Maryland is definitely NOT good state for 2nd Amendment Rights!


Do it anyway. then when they try to arrest you, you can take it to the supreme court and then Maryland will have some serious trouble on their hands for violating a constitutional right.


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

CVORNurse said:


> In my state, the only way you can even open carry is if you are a LEO. Then you have to be in uniform or have your badge visible.
> 
> However, it is perfectly legal for me to walk down the street carrying my shotgun. As long as I am not threatening anyone or acting crazy.


Please elaborate. It's legal for you to carry a shotgun but not a _______ (fill in the blank).


----------



## CVORNurse (Oct 19, 2008)

bczoom said:


> Please elaborate. It's legal for you to carry a shotgun but not a _______ (fill in the blank).


Handgun, revolver, knife, etc. Any weapon that is concealed.

Seriously, the law in Arkansas says we cannot legally carry a handgun, openly or concealed, unless we have a concealed carry permit, or we have a badge. And if we do not have a badge, prominently displayed in the open, we better not have a handgun exposed.
But they evidently do not have the same law in respect to rifles or shotguns.

Here is a brief synopsis, but it really doesn't address the openly toting a shotgun down the street. I readily admit basing that statement solely on the word of my concealed carry instructor.

What Are the Gun Laws in Arkansas?


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

Your state sounds as messed up as many others. 

OC, CC... it's all good here. Kind of surprising really since were a NE state (PA) but the legislature seems to know their rules stop at the city borders so they use some discretion. I'm pretty surprised (and sad) your state doesn't do the same.


----------



## ShipAhoy (Nov 3, 2008)

I've had my LTCF for seven years now and enjoy exercising my 2nd amendment right.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Kentucky is 'open carry'.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

Same here but you sure do get some funny looks if you exercise that right.


----------



## BadgeBunny (Nov 2, 2010)

Husband and I both carry all the time. I have a CCL, he is a JBT so ... 

All our friends carry too. We went to breakfast on Christmas Eve. There were 18 or so of us ... Every single one of us (except the kiddos) was armed.  LOL


----------



## backlash (Nov 11, 2008)

Washington state is OC.
However if you open carry in the big cities you will be talking with the police and maybe arrested.
Seattle has a vague law about intimidation and it seems everyone in Seattle is intimidated by OC.
Even in some of the smaller towns it's a problem.
I CC a S&W 337 Airweight in a pocket holster.


----------



## HardenedPrepper (Dec 15, 2010)

I have a EDC backpack that I carry my beautiful HK USP40, of course its in the case, but the 4mags are full in another zippered pocket in the same pack.....


----------



## ComputerGuy (Dec 10, 2010)

I carry a XD40 and the wife has her XD 9 in the center console of the car, and a special purse when not in the car


----------



## PamsPride (Dec 21, 2010)

I CC a 9MM. I have an inside the waistband holster. 75% of the time though I carry it in my diaper bag. 20% in my waistband and while I am at work I have a pocket on the front of my sweatshirt that I keep it in and keep my hand on it. I work(ed) at a trucking company doing security. My mom also works there and she has a .38. Everyone that works for the company knows that we carry. The boss even calls us before he comes because he says he "does not want to die from lead poisoning."


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I had one when everyone else in the area got one...but I let it expire because altho it was a confidence thing to me..I remember the sargent in the sheriffs dept tell the class...if you do shoot someone, be prepared to be sued by them if you dont kill them...if you do kill them, then be prepared to be sued by their family..so its almost a lose/lose thing to me..my area at the present time is pretty safe .......but if things got that bad..I would carry one of my pistols anyway..laws be danged..common sense tells me not to get myself in a location/situation where I would likely need to have to use a gun.


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

I got a Minnesota, and Utah CC for maximum reciprocity...
I have had a Maine CC since 1977...
9 mm is sufficient for most situations...
-Grew up in a gun shop... have the FFL now.
NRA lifer, Expert marksman.

- Basey


----------



## Tex (Oct 31, 2008)

I have my CHL and almost always carry. I have a Kahr CW-9 that I carry IWB or if I dress where that is not possible I keep a Ruger LCP holstered in my pocket. Here is the Kahr.










Texas is not an open carry state. Hopefully that will change this year. We recently passed a castle doctrine which allows for us to carry concealed in our vehicles. From what I understand a long gun can be carried in most places, but it will invite much scrutiny by the police. Our gun laws are set up so that the state laws cannot be overridden by local jurisdictions. A city cannot make carrying in your car illegal as an example.


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

I usually buy one to three guns a yr in Ky..they are slower getting my purchases approved ...usually a day compared to a local purchase time of 15-45 minutes..but I chalk that up to being out of state (22 miles away)


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

If you are referring to me Francon...what I stated is just common sense..go where the likelyhood of being attacked is the lesser..its worked for me for 57 yrs..if you have to go into an area like that...I dont want to know the reason why...at 57yo if someone wants to rape my old butt..I probably would be flattered...if they wanted to kick it..its been done before..
(several times)..I survied them all...but if I shoot someone and get sued..lose everything I own..at my age I wouldnt live long enough to get it all back.. now dont get me wrong...if someone trys to break in to my house..I will own their ass..but I have learned its always best to avoid trouble as opposed to getting out of it


----------



## woodsman23 (Aug 6, 2009)

azurevirus said:


> If you are referring to me Francon...what I stated is just common sense..go where the likelyhood of being attacked is the lesser..its worked for me for 57 yrs..if you have to go into an area like that...I dont want to know the reason why...at 57yo if someone wants to rape my old butt..I probably would be flattered...if they wanted to kick it..its been done before..
> (several times)..I survied them all...but if I shoot someone and get sued..lose everything I own..at my age I wouldnt live long enough to get it all back.. now dont get me wrong...if someone trys to break in to my house..I will own their ass..but I have learned its always best to avoid trouble as opposed to getting out of it


So let's say you are driving down the road and a nice ole lady flags you down for help. You stop and see what is happening and bam!! 2 guys run from the darkness and try to take your car and or your life??? Being sued at that time is now meaningless because your not going to live another minute so all is still lost.. your statement above is a copout....


----------



## azurevirus (Jan 20, 2009)

If an old woman flagged me while I was driving by dosent mean I would stop..as the times I drive and the streets I drive on there is always too much traffic..let the 50 guys behind me help her...Im pretty much a suspicious person when it comes to strangers..and then theres the fact at 57 yrs old no old lady or anyone I recall has attempted to flag me down...but lets go with your assumption I would do something as foolish as to stop..and two guys jumped out with guns to steal my truck and kill me..what says having a gun on my person would save me?..I still could get killed..maybe even die quicker if they thought I was going for it..I would also look at the scenario without the two guys..maybe granny was a mass murderer by her lonesome....thats why I dont stop..the only time I would stop and have stopped was to help in car accidents..Ive done that twice..and as I said before..if things got that bad in this area..I would be packing, permit or no permit ,,,things have to get much more worse in my circles of travel before I pack,,and if they got headed in that direction then I might consider getting another permit..if the economy collapsed tomm..and the shtf..screw the permit,,I see no cop out


----------



## BasecampUSA (Dec 26, 2010)

azurevirus said:


> If an old woman flagged me while I was driving by dosent mean I would stop.












Heh... fool! - shoulda brought your Glock for protection...

well? - she's "old" to _some_ people 



azurevirus said:


> I usually buy one to three guns a yr in Ky..they are slower getting my purchases approved ...usually a day compared to a local purchase time of 15-45 minutes..but I chalk that up to being out of state (22 miles away)


Hmmm... I bought more guns at road-side flea markets and yard sales in Tennessee and Kentucky with "no questions asked" than anywhere else in the US... sure miss being down there!
+++++++++++++++++

Here is a good match I've got, High Point 9mm compact Pistol ($180) 
and Carbine ($240) _The 10rd magazines are interchangeable!_ Awesome!









http://www.hi-pointfirearms.com/index.html

Stay away from the aftermarket hi-cap mags for these, they all stove-pipe!!


----------



## gunsmith (Jan 21, 2011)

I carry all the time-glocks and revolvers, never need to worry about safeties. The only safety I believe in is my brain.


----------



## TimB (Nov 11, 2008)

Basey, I would have my Glock handy when I stopped to help that young lady.  Seriously though, the way things have been going, if I saw a woman (or a man) trying to flag me down I would pull up next to them and ask if they needed me to call a cop or tow truck. I wouldn't consider getting out of the vehicle or even unlocking the doors. I remember one time about 20 yrs. ago I was out in the country and my truck stalled. As I was under the hood checking it, a car stopped next to me and a pretty lady asked if I needed some help or a ride. I thanked her and told her no as I had found the problem. I cannot imagine that happening now. 
As for the poll, I've had a CCW for years and carry any time I leave the house. My wife was a little uneasy at first about it but after she was car-jacked some years back she is all for it. 
A good example of carrying and not having to use it happened to a friend of mine. He was at a Walmart and as he approached his car, noticed 4 young "gentlemen" looking in his car. He stopped about 2 cars away and asked if he could help them. 2 started walking towards him and he pulled his shirt back so they could see his Kimber on his belt. All 4 left in a big hurry. Coincidentally, 4 thugs were videoed by a local news crew the next day at the same WalMart beating and robbing a man in the parking lot. Police were called and arrived in time to arrest them. :congrat:

Tim


----------



## Outbreak (Mar 20, 2011)

I have always carried a Sig 239 in 9mm. Sparks VM2, Speer GD 124 gr. +P. Yes I know it's too small, you have to have a least a 40 in your pocket to properly protect yourself.


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

I've had my CCW (federal) for over 20 years. Allows me to carry ANYWHERE except federal courtrooms, While I haven't done so in 15 years my permit is/was good on commercial airlines as well.


----------



## ra5451 (Mar 11, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> I've had my CCW (federal) for over 20 years. Allows me to carry ANYWHERE except federal courtrooms, While I haven't done so in 15 years my permit is/was good on commercial airlines as well.


OLDSOLDIER...Can you explain the federal CCW and what it takes to get one


----------



## 101airborne (Jan 29, 2010)

ra5451 said:


> OLDSOLDIER...Can you explain the federal CCW and what it takes to get one


Sure a federal Conceal carry permit is/was ( I'm not sure if they are still available after 9/11) is a permit like each state that has one issues that lets you carry your weapon in whatever state issued it. The difference is the federal permit issued by the govt. allows you to legally carry anywhere in the United states or it's invisions, Guam and such. As I said I got mine over 20 years ago when I was doing a lot of military travel and having it made less hassel and paperwork to carry my weapon. I didn't have to get paperwork from 3-4 people at each end of trip.

You might still get one I'm not sure I know mine even back then took almost 6 months and they not only background checked me but my family back to my great grandparents. You can check with the ATF, and see if you can still get one now.


----------



## tyler_kd0bsa (Nov 4, 2009)

There is a federal ccw as far as I can find but you have to be a retired peace officer who had at least 15 years in before you retired. Here is a link that might help: http://www.philadelphiaarcheryandgunclub.com/HR218.pdf


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

All active and retired law enforcement officers may carry concealed handguns throughout the U.S. except where prohibited by federal law, provided they: 1. have their I.D., 2. have completed their state's firearms qualification course within a year, are retired under honorable conditions after serving for at least 15 years. Active duty military members traveling to or from a duty station are okay in Alabama, I would guess they are in most states, but can't say for sure.

I believe that all states should be required to honor each others CCW permits, just as they honor each others driver's licenses. There is a bill pending to give CCW reciprocity in the U.S. House (can't remember the bill number). I think it would be fantastic if all states had firearms laws like Vermont and Alaska, you can carry any legal firearm openly or concealed anywhere without a license except where prohibited by state or federal law.

I've carried a Glock 23 (off duty) daily for over 15 years. I carried a 1911 daily before that since I was 19. I carry concealed in an IWB holster with a spare magazine (2 spares with the 1911). I carry a Glock 22 on duty (when in uniform, but carry the G-23 when working a plain clothes assignment, going to a training class, etc.


----------



## Bulldog (Jun 1, 2011)

Yes, CCW several years. Glock model 22 day to day for size/weight. When it comes to open carry would be the SIG 220 tactical with the duracoat OD finish on a blackhawk drop leg rig.

As for open carry as someone brought up, in the mid 90's I became aware of many persons having firearms in vehicles being threatened with jail, ticket, actually had weapons confiscated *[no they didn't make it back to the station]* in Missouri. It is important to note the in the mid 90's there were no laws in my area of Missouri that forbid a weapon loaded in a vehicle, and it only had to have 50% visibility. I knew these laws as well as anyone. There was no federal, state or for my area local law that forbid anything beyond this...and no law that forbid open carry. LEO's simply buffaloed people into believing that they were wrong. I challenged the Missouri AG to produce a law that:
1. Forbid a loaded firearm in a vehicle
2. Forbid open carry (unless doing so in a threatening manner)
3. Forbid a pistol in a vehicle as long as 50% or greater of the weapon was in plan sight. 
Although it took three letters over a couple months I finally got the then Missouri AG to admit this. He took the long way around to say it, and basically said that "law enforcement discourages these practices". IT WAS NOT ILLEGAL. 
That said, what was done with the bastards that took weapons from people illegally. THOSE ARE CRIMINALS! *Ya, don't have to answer that.*


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*To Carry in IL or other problem states*

If you are traveling and wish to take your sidearm with you in your vehicle, this is how you can do so even in states where it is illegal with out fear of arrest.

1. Keep it in your locked glove box. It can be loaded and you can leave the key in the glove box lock for quick access. Remove any papers you may need in the event of a traffic stop from the glove box and place them over your sun visor.

2. If you are stopped for a traffic offence, before you pull over remove the key from your glove box and put it in your pocket. When and if the officer asks you if you have a weapon or anything else he needs to know about , refuse to answer his question ! DO NOT LIE just refuse to answer. It is your fifth amendment right.

3. If the officer asks you if he can search your vehicle, refuse permission.
This is your fourth amendment right.

This is how it works . He can not use your refusal to answer his probing questions or your refusal to voluntarily allow a search of your vehicle and or it's locked containers as probable cause for a search. He can not get a warrant on this alone either. You will receive a ticket for the traffic violation and you will be on your way.

If the officer has an arrest able offence, DUI , Reckless driving , ECT that you can be arrested for, he can search subsequent to his arrest but you should never give permission or answer his questions that do not relate to your identity or vehicle registration and insurance.

Never resist physically or threaten him in any way, even if he is wrong. The place to fight is in court, not on the side of the road.

The police can sound pretty intimidating but stick to the instructions and you will not have to allow him access to your weapon .

I was a Deputy Sheriff and I am giving you good information.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> If you are traveling and wish to take your sidearm with you in your vehicle, this is how you can do so even in states where it is illegal with out fear of arrest.
> 
> 1. Keep it in your locked glove box. It can be loaded and you can leave the key in the glove box lock for quick access. Remove any papers you may need in the event of a traffic stop from the glove box and place them over your sun visor.
> 
> ...


I may be different where you are living but that won't work where I live.
If an officer ask permission to search your car and you refuse they will simply send for a drug dog, walk him around the car, and search when he alerts to something in the car. And believe me the dog will alert enough to satisfy the LEO.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Drug Dogs*



power said:


> I may be different where you are living but that won't work where I live.
> If an officer ask permission to search your car and you refuse they will simply send for a drug dog, walk him around the car, and search when he alerts to something in the car. And believe me the dog will alert enough to satisfy the LEO.


Drug Dogs alert to drugs. If you don't have drugs, you have nothing to worry about. No K9 officer is going to falsely state that his dog has alerted to drugs when he hasn't. He does not want his dog de-certified.

The officer can not hold you on the side of the road forever ,30 minuets is the limit on waiting for a drug dog without probable cause.

This is the way it works. If an officer violates your forth amendment right and searches your vehicle without permission, any thing he finds is not admissible as evidence in court. Neither, is any charge that developed from the forbidden fruit of an illegal search admissible.

Now if it is your contention that most cops are dirty and intentionally violate the law, why wouldn't he just plant a gun in your car and arrest you? :dunno:


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> Drug Dogs alert to drugs. If you don't have drugs, you have nothing to worry about. No K9 officer is going to falsely state that his dog has alerted to drugs when he hasn't. He does not want his dog de-certified.
> 
> The officer can not hold you on the side of the road forever ,30 minuets is the limit on waiting for a drug dog without probable cause.
> 
> ...


You will notice I stated it might be different where you are living.
I have seen a LEO do exactly what I posted. The dog was brought out. He circled the car and stop to piss on the tire and the LEO said he alerted on the car and they searched it.

They can also hold you much longer than 30 minutes around here. Sometimes you will be held longer than that just for a state trooper to write a ticket for an expired inspection sticker. It isn't that unusual for a trooper to set up a road block, collect the drivers license of 5-6 drivers , have them pull to the side of the road, and wait until he gets around to them. Your wait time will depend on how busy he is.

You may know how it works where you live but I know how it works where I live. Around here the LEO cares little about if what he finds is admissible in court or not. Mostly it is a revenue builder. It will cost you even if you are found innocent.

Around the place I live a high percentage of LEO are dirty and intentionally violate the law. Within the last few months we have had one cop get caught in another state with a car load of drugs. She tried to use her badge to keep from being arrested. Another cop has killed 2 unarmed men while on duty.
The norm is to hire a police officer just for revenue building. Planting a gun has happend before, along with planting other evidence. One cop was caught filming a woman through her window. Just last week one judge was caught selling drugs.

Things are not the same in all places. Recently the town I live in extended the cith limits 10-15 miles. They only annexed the roadway for the benefit of being able to wright tickets. They didn't annex the land surrounding or along the roadway. They were able to hire a couple more cops to write tickets along this chosen roadway. Seems like they are making quite a bit of change in this area.


----------



## RetroMan (Jun 16, 2011)

oldsoldier said:


> I've had my CCW (federal) for over 20 years. Allows me to carry ANYWHERE except federal courtrooms, While I haven't done so in 15 years my permit is/was good on commercial airlines as well.


*MALL NINJA ALERT ! *

:nuts::gaah::nuts:*COMPLETE AND UTTER HORSEHOCKEY !* :nuts::gaah::nuts:
Only an law enforcement officer may do this and only "on the badge". That means active or retired, not used to be or wanna be. Even then there are several locations where LEO's have been arrested for weapons possession - link NYC and the entire state of New Jersey.

One might be able to lawfully carry concealed with the use of a resident CCW permit *if* other states recognise it, the same applies to non-resident permits. There are a handfull of states which do not issue or recognise *any* non resident permits at all *BUT* if you own a business within that state you _*might*_ be issued a resident permit.
One might be able to carry lawfully in most states, but not all.

On airlines? :goodluck:
I'd amazed at the blatent misinformation posted here.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*I guess*



power said:


> You will notice I stated it might be different where you are living.
> I have seen a LEO do exactly what I posted. The dog was brought out. He circled the car and stop to piss on the tire and the LEO said he alerted on the car and they searched it.
> 
> They can also hold you much longer than 30 minutes around here. Sometimes you will be held longer than that just for a state trooper to write a ticket for an expired inspection sticker. It isn't that unusual for a trooper to set up a road block, collect the drivers license of 5-6 drivers , have them pull to the side of the road, and wait until he gets around to them. Your wait time will depend on how busy he is.
> ...


I guess your only option is to just run or shoot it out ! I would move out of Mexico as soon as possable. :surrender:

I recomend you watch this video ,


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

BillM said:


> I guess your only option is to just run or shoot it out ! I would move out of Mexico as soon as possable. :surrender:
> 
> I recomend you watch this video , YouTube - ‪Dont Talk to Police‬‏


Sorry, didn't have time to watch the video.
I never said anything about running or having a shoot out. Just advising people how it is in some places. I usually just tell them to knock themselves out when they want to search my car.

It isn't that all LEOs are bad. Just the 95% that are bad are giving the other 5% a bad name.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The video was interesting and constitutionally I would agree with the video -- the problem is that in real life application the constitution is rarely followed. I would be afraid to buck the system no matter what the constitution says -- at least for a traffic violation.

My guess would be that if you refused to answer police when they pull you over they are going to throw you in the cruiser and tow your vehicle and search it anyway. Then just say you were being suspicious and use whatever they can manufacture for probable cause.

I hate to say it but most cops seem to just be bullies that like to excercise their power. I admit: That could all just be in my mind though. I wish I had close friends that were cops so I could get a different opinion on it.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Soverign Immunity*



TheAnt said:


> The video was interesting and constitutionally I would agree with the video -- the problem is that in real life application the constitution is rarely followed. I would be afraid to buck the system no matter what the constitution says -- at least for a traffic violation.
> 
> My guess would be that if you refused to answer police when they pull you over they are going to throw you in the cruiser and tow your vehicle and search it anyway. Then just say you were being suspicious and use whatever they can manufacture for probable cause.
> 
> I hate to say it but most cops seem to just be bullies that like to excercise their power. I admit: That could all just be in my mind though. I wish I had close friends that were cops so I could get a different opinion on it.


When I was an Officer, I would not do any thing to jepordize my Soverign Immunity.

Soverign Immunity is a part of the law that prevents you from sueing an officer for preforming his duty. It implys that as an agent of the King, when he acts, it is the same as the King himself acting, (old english law applied to common law).

The only way an officer loses his soverign immunity is if he violates your constitutional rights or title seven of the Civil rights act.

The best defence against being abused by the police is to know your rights and insist on useing them.

With all the video equipment and recording equipment now in use by the police and adverage citizens, it is a sure thing that you will get caught if you intentionally violate anyone's rights.

Police officers must be certified and trained in almost every state in the union now. The sterio-typical southern Sheriff is a dinosaur now.

Everyone I ever put in jail , talked their way into jail ! If they had of just kept their mouth shut, they would have walked away free.

If I thought I was talking to criminals on this site, I would never give this advise freely. I want them in jail !

I will repeat my best advise, Never answer questions asked by the police when they stop your car. Never consent to a search. It will never help you and may put you in jail!


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

I've had my CCL since right after Obama's election. I rarely have a gun on my person but usually have one in my truck because hubby wants me to. I carry an H&K USP tactical 9.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

The thing I was hoping that officer would have answered in the video is what would he do if someone he pulled over and was suspicious about refused to allow a search (or just refusing to answer questions)? I just dont see anyone getting away with this.... I just dont.


----------



## power (May 7, 2011)

I watched about 5 minutes of the you tube video. I have seen it before.
I can tell you what happened to me in a court of law in Sherman, Texas.
I was asked a question. I pled the 5th, I think that is the right one. The judge told me that was my right to refuse to answer the question. Sounded good to me until he added another statement. That statement was, "You can refuse to answer but I will hold you in jail until you decide to answer."
I could have went to jail and they might have let me go without answering but I decided to answer the question.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

power said:


> I watched about 5 minutes of the you tube video. I have seen it before.
> I can tell you what happened to me in a court of law in Sherman, Texas.
> I was asked a question. I pled the 5th, I think that is the right one. The judge told me that was my right to refuse to answer the question. Sounded good to me until he added another statement. That statement was, "You can refuse to answer but I will hold you in jail until you decide to answer."
> I could have went to jail and they might have let me go without answering but I decided to answer the question.


Thats what I would suspect would happen... if not worse. Its unfortunate but I think its true.


----------



## Davo45 (Apr 29, 2011)

I've been policing for 21 years now and have been refused vehicle searches before several times (I also ask only those drivers who I have reasonable suspicion of violating a criminal law, maybe 10% of the people I've stopped). Unless the Sheriff's Office has a K-9 within 10 minutes away I've always cut them loose.

I once worked as a Bailiff in one of the busiest district criminal courts in the State of Alabama and have been present for thousands of misdemeanor trials and preliminary hearings and have seen hundreds of defendants plead the 5th, none of them were held in contempt. They have to abide by the USC as well as the prosecution and law enforcement. There are a few who don't, but they're generally found out and suffer the consequences. 

Speaking from personal experience, the guy on the video is spot on. If we have enough probable cause to make an arrest we'll get a warrant no matter if the suspect talks to us or not. It's the cases where we don't have enough PC where we're hoping the suspect will confess. Sometimes they do, but the repeat offenders never do IF they talk to you at all, most refuse.

The judge in Sherman Texas needs to be reported to the Texas Judicial Inquiry Board.


----------



## BillM (Dec 29, 2010)

*Thank's*



Davo45 said:


> I've been policing for 21 years now and have been refused vehicle searches before several times (I also ask only those drivers who I have reasonable suspicion of violating a criminal law, maybe 10% of the people I've stopped). Unless the Sheriff's Office has a K-9 within 10 minutes away I've always cut them loose.
> 
> I once worked as a Bailiff in one of the busiest district criminal courts in the State of Alabama and have been present for thousands of misdemeanor trials and preliminary hearings and have seen hundreds of defendants plead the 5th, none of them were held in contempt. They have to abide by the USC as well as the prosecution and law enforcement. There are a few who don't, but they're generally found out and suffer the consequences.
> 
> ...


Thank's for telling it like it is. The quickest way to lose your rights is to allow someone to convince you that they don't matter or exist.

Almost everyone I ever arrested volintarly gave up their rights and talked their way into jail.


----------



## Turtle (Dec 10, 2009)

There needs to be an option to vote for: "Were it not for the fact that I am a federal law enforcement officer, my stupid state wouldn't let me carry concealed". Barring that option, I said, "Have had one for a while."

I carry a S&W M&P .40, both on the job and off. I could have bought the Compact for CC, but I like to carry what I have trained with the most.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

Davo45 said:


> I've been policing for 21 years now and have been refused vehicle searches before several times (I also ask only those drivers who I have reasonable suspicion of violating a criminal law, maybe 10% of the people I've stopped). Unless the Sheriff's Office has a K-9 within 10 minutes away I've always cut them loose.
> 
> I once worked as a Bailiff in one of the busiest district criminal courts in the State of Alabama and have been present for thousands of misdemeanor trials and preliminary hearings and have seen hundreds of defendants plead the 5th, none of them were held in contempt. They have to abide by the USC as well as the prosecution and law enforcement. There are a few who don't, but they're generally found out and suffer the consequences.
> 
> ...


I too want to thank you for your input... its food for thought. I wish I had friends/relatives who were officers but I dont. I have to rely on what I hear in the media and we know how that can be.

I have never been asked if my vehicle could be searched. Im tempted to say 'no' though I have nothing to hide because I dont think they have a right to search (at least not easily) but I dont know... I do appreciate the information you and BillM have given.


----------

